# Adding power steering to a 65 GTO



## riggsjr (Apr 19, 2014)

I am thinking about buying a 65 GTO with no power steering and was wondering how difficult it is to add power steering to the car and are parts available to do this?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

its just costly to changeover.


----------



## riggsjr (Apr 19, 2014)

Why is it so costly? Parts? Labor?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Need new/used power steering unit and reservoir, correct brackets, different rag joint and coupler, and new pitman arm. Try Larescorp.com they were able to supply all the parts i needed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't forget the pulleys!!! That's the hardest part! Seriously, it would be much easier to do this if you had a parts car or a wrecking yard source. All parts bolt on with little difficulty, it's just that decades later, they're harder to find. I've had manual GTO's, and my '65 was born with manual steering (was changed to PS in the '60's-'70's). Manual steering is fine with these cars, particularly a lighter '64-'65. The only downside is the slow, 24:1 ratio. Bad news when crossed up and sideways on a wet sides treet. But not a problem to drive, if you've driven one. Good luck.


----------



## 666bbl (Apr 13, 2014)

Just an idea, but try to see what other manual boxes interchange. You good get a better ratio and positive road feel with the right one. I prefer manual steering in a muscle car/hot rod, but that's just me. Parking sucks sometimes, not much else to worry about. No HP loss either, if it matters...


----------

